# Thực đơn giảm cân vào mùa đông dành cho mẹ bỉm sữa



## Vietcorset (13/12/18)

Mùa đông là thời điểm dễ dàng để tăng cân nên việc lựa chọn thực phẩm có thể giảm cân phù hợp trong khoảng thời gian này là điều rất quan trọng đối với ai có kế hoạch giữ gìn vóc dáng. VietCorset mình sẽ để ra những thực đơn giúp chị em có một mùa đông giảm cân khoa học nhé.

*1. Lưu ý trong khi chọn thực phẩm*
Các thực phẩm có màu trắng như bánh ngọt, cơm hay bánh mì.. thường khiến chị em tăng cân nhanh mặc dù chúng được tiêu hóa một cách nhanh chóng gây ra lượng đường trong máu và insulin tăng. Chị em nên hạn chế các thực phẩm loại này mà nên chuyển sang các loại ngũ cốc nguyên hạt. Ngũ cốc nguyên hạt giúp bạn có thể duy trì một trọng lượng khỏe mạnh và khiến mình cảm thấy no lâu hơn đồng thời chúng rất giàu chất xơ. Ngoài ra tiêu thụ ngũ cốc nguyên hạt còn giúp ổn định lượng đường có trong máu giúp kiềm chế được nguy cơ thèm ăn và hạn chế sự tăng cân.

Một số loại ngũ cốc bạn nên lựa chọn là yến mạch, gạo lức, … Ngoài ra một số thực phẩm trắng nên tránh như: kem, bơ và pho mát vì các thực phẩm này có chứa nhiều calo và chất béo bão hòa. Trong mùa đông khi cơ thể ít vận động khiến cho việc đốt cháy chất béo, calo so với các mùa khác vì vậy khi lượng calo nạp vào cơ thể tăng mà không tiêu thụ hết sản phẩm sẽ dễ dàng tích tụ mỡ thừa và làm bạn tăng cân.



​*2. Uống đủ nước*
Cho dù nhiệt độ trong mùa đông thấp khiến bạn ít đổ mồ hôi nhưng không có nghĩa là cơ thể bạn không bị mất nước. Bạn đừng quên rằng việc sử dụng máy điều hòa hai chiều và các hệ thống máy sưởi khiến bạn mất nước trầm trọng. Vì vậy cho dù mùa đông bạn vẫn cần phải uống nước đầy đủ, ngoài nước lọc thì bạn có thể uống thêm các loại nước ngọt khác như nước hoa quả, canh, súp hoặc trà,…

Có rất nhiều loại trà tốt cho sức khỏe của bạn có thể lựa chọn cho mùa đông như trà gừng ( giúp lưu thông khí huyết và làm ấm cơ thể ), trà xanh ( tăng cường chất chống oxy hóa cho cơ thể, đồng thời giúp giảm cân ), trà bạc hà ( tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa ) và trà hoa cúc ( làm dịu đi thần kinh sau khoảng thời gian làm việc căng thẳng ).

Cơ thể được cung cấp đủ nước cũng là cách để cân bằng nhiệt độ cơ thể để giúp bạn tránh được nguy cơ bị lạnh vào mùa đông.



​*3. Ăn các loại thực phẩm giàu protein*
Các thực phẩm giàu protein ít chất béo giúp bạn duy trì một trọng lượng cơ thể khỏe mạnh, vì vậy bạn nên ăn nhiều vào trong chế độ ăn mùa đông. Loại thực phẩm protein có chỉ số đường huyết thấp khiến bạn ổn định được lượng đường trong máu và nhờ đó ngăn cản được sự thèm ăn và ăn vặt, nhất là các loại thực phẩm giàu carbohydrate và đường dễ khiến cho lượng calo nạp vào cơ thể tăng.

Một số loại protein lành mạnh dành cho bạn như: thịt nạc, trứng, cá, sữa không béo, các loại hạt và đậu. Thực phẩm protein giúp chúng ta có cảm giác no lâu, ngăn cản bạn ăn quá nhiều khiến mất kiểm soát trong mùa đông.




*4. Ăn nhiều trái cây, rau củ xanh*
Rõ ràng là vào mùa nào bạn cũng nên ăn nhiều trái cây và rau củ, nhưng vào mùa đông thì thực phẩm này có ý nghĩa quan trọng hơn rất nhiều. Rau củ có thể cung cấp cho bạn một lượng nước nhất định góp phần làm cơ thể bạn tránh bị mất nước. Hơn nữa việc ăn trái cây, rau củ cung cấp lại một lượng vitamin và khoáng chất quan trọng cho cơ thể như : Vitamin A, C, sắt và canxi.

Tuy nhiên nếu bạn không muốn tăng cân thì hạn chế lạm dụng các loại rau có chỉ số đường huyết cao như khoai tây, khoai lang hoặc bí ngô vì chúng sẽ làm bạn cảm thấy hối hận nhanh chóng.



​*5. Ăn súp loãng vào bữa tối*
Việc này không chỉ cung cấp một lượng rau đầy đủ cho cơ thể bạn mà còn làm giảm lượng thức ăn và lượng calo bạn tiêu thụ trong bữa ăn.

Vào mùa đông, chúng ta thường có xu hướng đi ngủ sớm nên việc ăn nhẹ sẽ rất tốt cho dạ dày và hệ tiêu hóa vì nó giúp cho cơ quan này được nghỉ ngơi nhiều hơn, lượng calo cũng không bị tích tụ nhiều nên tránh được nguy cơ tăng cân nhanh.


----------

